# Replacing the harddrive in VIP622



## mengel (Oct 27, 2007)

Is it possible to replace the internal harddrive in a (owned not leased) VIP622 yourself? That is, buy a new one off the shelf, and install it in place of the one already there. Just thinking of the future, if (when) it goes bad. I'm unsure whether it has any special firmware installed or not that would make doing that a problem. Thanks for letting me know.


----------



## wje (Mar 8, 2006)

No. The drive is registered to the 622. If you swap in a new one, you'll get an HDD failure message.


----------



## Jim5506 (Jun 7, 2004)

Not so sure, The 522 and 625 both format and setup their new HDD's when installed.

Does anyone actually have experience with replacing a 622 HD.

My guess is that the 622 would just format the drive and start using it.

BTY, you must use a drive that is in the 622 internal database.


----------



## tnsprin (Mar 16, 2003)

Jim5506 said:


> Not so sure, The 522 and 625 both format and setup their new HDD's when installed.
> 
> Does anyone actually have experience with replacing a 622 HD.
> 
> ...


It has been reported that it will reformat. Not sure if those who tried it were in contact with Dish.


----------



## wje (Mar 8, 2006)

Yes, I tried it. It failed as described. I don't usually state as fact things I haven't actually tried.  

That said, I didn't try a virgin drive, I swapped from another 622. So, it's possible that if a drive has never been used in a 622, it would work. Try it and let us know.


----------



## mengel (Oct 27, 2007)

Jim5506 said:


> Not so sure, The 522 and 625 both format and setup their new HDD's when installed.
> 
> Does anyone actually have experience with replacing a 622 HD.
> 
> ...


How do I get a look at the internal database to see which drives are compatable?


----------



## Jim5506 (Jun 7, 2004)

Look in the database area of the DISHMOD yahoo group. 7 drives listed, 4 320GB, 3 250GB.

http://tech.groups.yahoo.com/group/dishmod/database


----------



## mengel (Oct 27, 2007)

Jim5506 said:


> Look in the database area of the DISHMOD yahoo group. 7 drives listed, 4 320GB, 3 250GB./QUOTE]
> 
> Thanks! I didn't know that group existed.


----------

